# whites?



## spraymonster (Dec 25, 2009)

I see on here a difference in opinion on whites.I read one post that stated painters are only trade to were uniform.I believe the reason for that is white attracts less heat.So when working outside in summer we stay cooler.


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

Back in the day...... It was easier to match paint, off your pants.
They matched paint in field.... between shots of Jack Danials


Stay Frosty


----------



## Dbo (Nov 29, 2009)

I always thought whites where for new construction because you are always painting white and does not show as much. We wear tan pants and white shirts with company name on it. To me it looks more professional.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

After you get use to wearing whites, thats all you want to wear. The main thing is not to wipe your hands on them, and wear clean ones.


----------



## brihtar1170 (Dec 15, 2009)

In Croatia, I have not seen any real painter who does not wear a white uniform. It is simply tradition.


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

brihtar1170 said:


> In Croatia, I have not seen any real painter who does not wear a white uniform. It is simply tradition.


 
You still in peace time over there ?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Painters wear white because white is the most common color and we look "cleaner" longer. That and all the sanding we do, you figure it out! LOL

- Bakers wear white, think flour.
-Chimney sweeps were black, think soot.
-Mechanics wear dark navy, think grease.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Doctors wear white. Think blood :001_tongue:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

y.painting said:


> Doctors wear white. Think blood :001_tongue:


 
Doctors WANT to know if they are not clean, thats why they wear white. :tt2:


----------



## wmass (Apr 17, 2007)

I was told by my grandfather that in he's day they washed overalls and pants in lye to clean them..so whites were allways bleached out white


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

What about socks? I like smartwool.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Plasterers always wore white, with no cuffs or front pockets.

And since we all know that painters are always plastered, it only makes sense. :thumbup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Jeans in the winter, shorts of any style in summer with white shirt.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Take pride in your appearance.

White or off white's only.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Take pride in your appearance.
> 
> White or off white's only.


Everyone of your guys that I have seen was wearing jeans and the red neps hoodie. :whistling2:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Take pride in your appearance.
> 
> White or off white's only.


Timhag is very proud of what he wears morning, noon and night!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

timhag said:


> Timhag is very proud of what he wears morning, noon and night!


..........................


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Timhag needs to get back into the webinar on epa lead laws hosted by Chris Wright at RC before he loses his seat.


Timhag doesn't need that sh*t,timhag does fine the way he is doing things.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Most HO's _expect _painters to wear white. The way I look at it, If I wear whites, thats one less obstacle for me to overcome. Remember, Half the battle it *perceived quality. *


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

There was a thread last night about homeowners not wanting the neighbors to know there was work going on. This morning I put out a mandate, via mass text message to all employees, that no one was to set foot on a job unless they were wearing camo. All you guys can wear whites. We will differentiate. And be stealthy.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Most HO's _expect _painters to wear white. The way I look at it, If I wear whites, thats one less obstacle for me to overcome. Remember, Half the battle it *perceived quality. *


Never had an issue with anyone about whites/uniforms in the past 8n 1/2 yrs so no worries here. Fact is, 90% of my business is word of mouth, I could show up nude and have the door held for me by my customers.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> There was a thread last night about homeowners not wanting the neighbors to know there was work going on. This morning I put out a mandate, via mass text message to all employees, that no one was to set foot on a job unless they were wearing camo. All you guys can wear whites. We will differentiate. And be stealthy.


Cameleon painters! We blend in with the surroundings so neighbor don't know you are having work done. Lmao! Thats some crazy stuff.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

timhag said:


> Never had an issue with anyone about whites/uniforms in the past 8n 1/2 yrs so no worries here. Fact is, 90% of my business is word of mouth, I could show up nude and have the door held for me by my customers.


Hey Tim... I'm not trying to make this a "your not a painter if you don't wear white" thread. As a matter af fact I'd rather wear my Carhart pants! I'm just saying for _me_, my customers expect white, so I give them white!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Hey Tim... I'm not trying to make this a "your not a painter if you don't wear white" thread. As a matter af fact I'd rather wear my Carhart pants! I'm just saying for _me_, my customers expect white, so I give them white!


It's all good my brother I do what i do you do what you do. Life is good this end!:thumbsup:


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

I wear whites a lot of days but stick to the carharts or jeans if I've got a lot of time meeting with homeowners. I have my guys wear whites though and make sure they have business cards (easy marketing).


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I dont like whites because I am shaped like a bowling pin so they dont fit right and make me look like my ace crack goes all the way up between my shoulder blades. Plus I have rather short legs. Its a freak show. All set with that.  I wear sweat paints, or stretchy pants only.


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

I am an off white guy myself.I hate whites!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Everyone of your guys that I have seen was wearing jeans and the red neps hoodie. :whistling2:


This is true, on his site I think the guy had on jeans and a red NEPS shirt.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

For you misfit guy's like myself there are loose fit whites you can get.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

whites are the uniform... for those who say that they don't fit.. its a cop out there are plenty of ones that aren't tight ****ies.. Carhardtt's are the loose ones and I can't stand them. I also learn years ago that you buy one size bigger than your regular jeans and its all good..

Now in with saying that i know there are regional differences on who where's what but as Schmidt said here in a big union town whites are the uniform and people come to expect them, you would not work for me w/o whites... 

I also where the natural ones and they are pretty white after a few washes


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

My painting uniform at the refineries was orange Nomax coveralls. Some guys looked like carrots, others looked like pumpkins. I looked like an orange.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> whites are the uniform... for those who say that they don't fit.. its a cop out there are plenty of ones that aren't tight ****ies.. Carhardtt's are the loose ones and I can't stand them. I also learn years ago that you buy one size bigger than your regular jeans and its all good..
> 
> Now in with saying that i know there are regional differences on who where's what but as Schmidt said here in a big union town whites are the uniform and people come to expect them, you would not work for me w/o whites...
> 
> I also where the natural ones and they are pretty white after a few washes


It's funny Mak, but the carharts are the only ones that fit me that I have found. You don't know how many I have returned to the store, most of the times the legs are way too small.


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> What about socks? I like smartwool.


Yea, also, boxers or briefs?:jester:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> It's funny Mak, but the carharts are the only ones that fit me that I have found. You don't know how many I have returned to the store, most of the times the legs are way too small.


they are looser in the thighs for sure... make me feel like a gangsta with droopy draws... :blink:


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

These pants are the bees knees. Removable knee pads (pun intended). They really are nice with lots of pockets. www.armorapparel.com/hg :thumbsup:


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

I hate painters' whites. I think they look awful, fit badly, and why should painters be the only trade held to such stupid and backward standards?

I wear loose boot cut jeans and a dark short sleeved shirt. I've yet to hear even one complaint or comment. I also like to use my jeans as an impromptu rag, so whites would be disastrous.


----------



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

We wear whites


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Guy's people will respect you a hell of lot more if you wear whites, just do it.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I just figured if you dirty you'll see it more in white. so if im all white then the customer will think this guy is good.

Ive sorta switched to grey. I also have switched to Joggers not jeans. I always wear whites ****ies to quotes though!


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

I went to the dollor store and bought mine... White ,light tan pants for $2.00... For more room to put tools... We ***** a $2.00 nail bag, from Home Depot or, Lowes.
We stayed clean, and spent very little money.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Well,if you think of it like this, when people see that you have taken the time to dress the part, they will know that you didn't just get started yesterday, or this is a side job for you.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I actually got a discount in a drywall tool store last week cause I had whites on... I saw the price for the stuff I bought and thought hmm cheaper than I expected and the owner said " I gave you the union discount cuz your in whites" I said I always where whites... he said you be surprised the guys we get in here that don't.. I said thanks and see next time I need something.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> I actually got a discount in a drywall tool store last week cause I had whites on... I saw the price for the stuff I bought and thought hmm cheaper than I expected and the owner said " I gave you the union discount cuz your in whites" I said I always where whites... he said you be surprised the guys we get in here that don't.. I said thanks and see next time I need something.


See, there you go.I would hire Mak anytime! Even though we have had disagreements about different things, I can tell he is a guy that would do the best to give a top job, and look like a pro doing it.


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

johnpaint said:


> See, there you go.I would hire Mak anytime! Even though we have had disagreements about different things, I can tell he is a guy that would do the best to give a top job, and look like a pro doing it.


There's a Holiday Inn...somewhere close where you two can TALK.



(just kidding around)


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Woody said:


> There's a Holiday Inn...somewhere close where you two can TALK.
> 
> 
> 
> (just kidding around)


Maybe you should find a diff way of kidding.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I bought them at my local paint shop. They didn't ask for a license or insurance certificate or anything!


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

I wear off white carhartts but my guys wear whites. Its just the way it is. I do not wont to answer this question every few months.:jester: J/K. When it does pop up I am just going to link to this.


----------



## Z Painter (Jan 30, 2010)

johnpaint said:


> Guy's people will respect you a hell of lot more if you wear whites, just do it.


 
This is true. I think the issue is that sometimes we looked like we jerked off a whale at the end of the day. I love my job, but don't like looking like a slob. I'm always tossing out my paint clothes and wearing new ones and it does cost money. 
Not to get away from the point, but what's the consensus on what to wear on estimates. I myself am a clean cut golf shirt kinda guy, but find myself dressing down for estimates since noone wants to hire an accoutant to fix their house.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Painters wear white because white is the most common color and we look "cleaner" longer. That and all the sanding we do, you figure it out! LOL
> 
> - Bakers wear white, think flour.
> -Chimney sweeps were black, think soot.
> -Mechanics wear dark navy, think grease.



Ice Cream Men wear white.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

this is an old topic on PT which seems to come up when a rash of new comers come aboard...


----------



## Z Painter (Jan 30, 2010)

MAK-Deco said:


> this is an old topic on PT which seems to come up when a rash of new comers come aboard...


 
Guilty of that


----------



## caseysbuilding (Mar 12, 2009)

I save the Jack Daniels for when I am done painting. lol http://www.caseysbuilding.com


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Every painter working for Ecopainting wears whites.
Clean whites or is signed out, goes home or to the store to get some.

Why?
Because we think it's professional.
Convince us otherwise at our next meeting.
Until then, this is how we do it here.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

To all white overall wearers :notworthy:

That is how it should be.
Not saying for one minute if you don't wear whites you cannot paint. But whites represent the trade you earn money from. Wear them clean-ish and wear them with pride.

JMO :thumbsup:


----------



## Induspray (Dec 10, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Most HO's _expect _painters to wear white. The way I look at it, If I wear whites, thats one less obstacle for me to overcome. Remember, Half the battle it *perceived quality. *


Very true. Look like a professional and you will be treated like one, look like a bum and get treated like one.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Maybe painter whites should only be sold at paint stores and you need to show proof of ins., and your license. Or proof you have been in business for 3 ? years. Then it would distinguish those sneaking into the trade, or the apprentice or the handyman. After 10 years of painting you get whites with a blue stripe on the sides! 
Right now everyone can get them! Sometimes (lately) its the guy with the clean whites doing the hacking and low balling! We could regulate the trade if we could pass a law on whites!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Okay Roadog, you're in charge of that this year. All in favor: AYE! All not in favor: ----

It's unanimous. Good luck and keep us posted.

BTW: Try not to get Blue stripes on the sides....looks like prisoners on the "Lockdown" series.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

LOL.....i'm just bored. But the blue stripe......that actually is the uniform for the guys in the IUPAT in NY city. All union, whites are mandatory except foremans, but NY was where I first saw the blue stripe!


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

George Z said:


> Every painter working for Ecopainting wears whites.
> Clean whites or is signed out, goes home or to the store to get some.
> 
> Why?
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I always (did/do) tell my employees from day 1 that it's clean whites with our while logoed shirts and black logoed sweaters every day. If they have to wear the same ones they did the day before because they forgot to wash them then too bad - uniform or go home.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree, my guys wear whites and logo'd shirts. I ask them to use the "best" ones in repaints and touch ups and the olders one for NC.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

But what about this guy? The white shows up too much.
http://s.buzzfed.com/static/imagebuzz/terminal01/2009/10/29/10/bloody-nipples-5471-1256826544-2.jpg


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I think a lot of guys on here should not wear whites


----------

